# Wlan Problem beim Start

## rovdyr

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage an euch, da ich irgendwie festhänge.

Mein gentoo hat einen AVM Fritz USB Dongle per ndiswrapper eingebunden und ich habe wpa_supplicant installiert.

Die /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant ist konfiguriert und funktioniert eigentlich und die /etc/conf.d/net sollte auch gehen.

Das Problem ist, dass beim Start meine net.wlan1 nicht gestartet bzw. gestartet wird, aber dann wohl noch nicht funktioniert.

Wenn ich nach dem Start ein /etc/init.d/net.wlan1 restart mache, dann funktioniert es.

Ich poste jetzt mal ein paar Daten zur besseren Übersicht.

/etc/conf.d/net

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan1="-Dwext"

config_wlan1=( "192.168.10.11 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.10.255" )

routes_wlan1=( "default via 192.168.10.1" )

```

/etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

   ssid="station"

   psk="password"

   proto="WPA RSN"

   key_mgmt="WPA-PSK"

   pairwise="CCMP TKIP"

   group="CCMP TKIP"

   priority=5}

```

rc-update show

```

         termencoding |                                           boot

             bootmisc |                                           boot

               procfs |                                           boot

           ntp-client |          default

           localmount |                                           boot

                 udev |                                   sysinit

                  nfs |          default

                 swap |                                           boot

             mount-ro | shutdown

                 hald |          default

             netmount |          default

                acpid |          default

                  lvm |                                           boot

                  xdm |          default

              modules |                                           boot

                devfs |                                   sysinit

            net.wlan1 |          default

               net.lo |                                           boot

                 dbus |          default

        device-mapper |                                           boot

                 mtab |                                           boot

              hwclock |                                           boot

       udev-postmount |          default

            syslog-ng |          default

              keymaps |                                           boot

                 root |                                           boot

                 sshd |          default

                 fsck |                                           boot

               sysctl |                                           boot

            alsasound |                                           boot

          consolefont |                                           boot

           vixie-cron |          default

            killprocs | shutdown

                dmesg |                                   sysinit

                local |          default nonetwork

              urandom |                                           boot

             hostname |                                           boot

            savecache | shutdown

```

Ein /etc/init.d/net.wlan1 restart sieht so aus

```

 * Stopping sshd ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface wlan1

 *   Removing addresses

 *     192.168.10.11/24

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan1 ...                                      [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan1 ...                               [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan1 ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan1 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan1 has started, but is inactive

 * WARNING: sshd is scheduled to started when net.wlan1 has started

```

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee, warum net.wlan1 nicht beim Start schon funktioniert?!

#

rovdyr

----------

## rovdyr

Ich bin es noch mal... hat wirklich keiner eine Ahnung wie das lösen kann?

Falls ihr noch mehr Daten oder Informationen zum Problem braucht, reiche ich gerne welche nach.

#

hilsen

rovdyr

----------

## firefly

was kommt, wenn du wpa_supplicant von hand startest?

```
wpa_supplicant -Dwext -i wlan1 -c/etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant
```

----------

## rovdyr

Hallo firefly,

hier kommt deine angefragte Ausgabe:

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -i wlan1 -c/etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant

```

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS

Trying to associate with 00:15:0c:38:7c:64 (SSID='WLAN-Rumpel' freq=2437 MHz)

Associated with 00:15:0c:38:7c:64

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:15:0c:38:7c:64 [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:15:0c:38:7c:64 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

```

iwconfig

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan1     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"WLAN-Rumpel"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:15:0C:38:7C:64

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:10 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:2510-9896-9C78-B085-5216-9231-4EF4-B5E0-EA49-FD28-FAA4-AE4D-EE9A-7B7F-8182-CE60   Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:82/100  Signal level:-43 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Ausschnitt aus der /var/log/rc.log

```

 * Loading key mappings [de-latin1-nodeadkeys] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface lo

 *   127.0.0.1/8 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 via 127.0.0.1 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting USB device filesystem [usbfs] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting NFS filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting misc binary format filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Activating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Initializing random number generator ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting acpid ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...

Name server cannot be used, exiting * Failed to set clock

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: ntp-client failed to start

 * Starting portmap ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS statd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS mountd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS daemon ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS smnotify ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems ...

mount.nfs: DNS resolution failed for 192.168.10.10: Name or service not known

 * Could not mount all network filesystems

 [ !! ]

 * Setting up slim ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting vixie-cron ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting local ...

 [ ok ]

```

Also verbinden tut er sich, aber nur wenn ich es per Hand mache. 

Beim Starten des Systems macht er es aber nicht, deshalb habe ich noch mal ein bootlog mit rangehängt.

#

hilsen

rovdyr

----------

## rovdyr

Hi,

ich bin es wieder, da ich immer noch nicht weitergekommen bin, wollte ich mal fragen, ob vielleicht doch jemand eine Lösung für das Problem hat?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

#

rovdyr

----------

